# horse barn/ run-in shed for goats



## lorihadams (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone use a horse barn/run-in shed type structure for their goats? I am thinking of getting 4-6 nigis and I was looking at a 12x24 with one side open for the goats that I could build a gate on to close them in at night and the other side closed off with a door for a milk room/feed storage. We have 4 acres of pasture for them so would that be okay?


----------



## mully (Jun 13, 2010)

You have enough pasture for 20 or more goats. Run in sheds are what i use but I make the opening smaller so that they are not in draft in the winter.  Face the opening out of the prevailing wind and look on line as there are many design options. I would allow for for more goats in the future so build your shed for future goats because after a few months you will want more.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 13, 2010)

Here is mine, it is an old open sided cattle barn.  The open end is on the lee side.  They have a small pen around the barn and there are gates into the larger pasture areas.  We use it mostly in the winter and have field shelters for summer to keep the pastures rotated.


----------



## lorihadams (Jun 13, 2010)

Mully, do you have a picture of yours so I know what to look for?


----------



## freemotion (Jun 13, 2010)

My goats are in a converted run-in.  I do have doors so that the goats can be contained and the weather kept out when needed.  It is a very rare occasion when they are locked up, though.  I eventually divided it a little differently....a smaller stall on each end, about 5' x 12' and a communal stall in the middle, about 14' x 12'.  Sometimes an individual needs to be confined.


----------

